# (MS) HRCH Triple T's Walk the Line CHOC. Stud



## triple-t's-walk the line (Sep 27, 2012)

HRCH at 20 months. Chocolate 75lbs very stylish, hard driving retriever. Loves to hunt, has picked up over 800 ducks in the past 3 years. Great blind runner and even better marker. Stud fee $800 or pick of the litter depending on the female. OFA Good. Call or text 662-414-0059.


----------

